# Whats happening?



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

I last had a period in August, so I decided to try Agnus Castus. I have been on this for almost a month now, still no period. But I do have very tender breasts and slight period like pains all day everyday. I have had this for about 10 days now. The last time I felt like this I was pregnant but days later I miscarried. I'm so confused I don't know what the matter is! I don't think I am preg as I have not ovulated, and I can only get preg if I have a period? I'm lost!! Please help!!


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Everythings ok!! 'she' arrived this morning! Guess as 'she' doesn't arrive very often, its different everytime!

Dawn


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Glad to hear things are OK. Do remember that it can be months between periods but ovulation occurs around 14 days before af arrives.

Ruth


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for that!! I always thought it was 14 days into your cycle. I will get a salva fertility kit I think, so I know if I am coming or going!!

Thanks again

Happy New Year!!

Dawn


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

OMG!!! 'She' did not arrive, I just thought she was going to as I had some discharge. So I did a preg test on Sunday and I'M PREGNANT!!!  I'm so pleased and so is DH, I am just a little worried as I'm still getting pains. I have just got in from docs and I have been told to have bed rest for the next 7 days as I still have some twinges now and then, and as I have miscarried before to just try my hardest to keep this one!! I am now waiting to hear about a dating scan to see how far I'm gone!!


----------



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

Congrats!

Well Done on your BFP        

Becks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Dawnie,
Mega congrats on your  

Ruth


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

congrats on your bfp


----------



## lettuce (Jul 9, 2004)

Congratulations on you BFP 

lettuce


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow! That's great news! Congratualtions!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Huge 
*~*~cOnGrAtUlAtIoNs*~*~
To you and DH hun.

Take things easy!

Wishing you a healthy and happy
pregnancy and beyond hun.

Love and sticky stuff
Nicky x x x​


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you all for your very kind words 

I wish you all the luck in the world in your pregnancies and trying to fall x x x x baby dust to all x x x x


----------

